# Platinum!



## DashS (Feb 15, 2009)

The date is drawing close and I am so excited! I got my shaymin from the resent event which I will get its sky form in platinum. With it I will have an unstoppable team made up of porygon-z, shaymin(sky form), kingdra, zaptos, heatran, and my favorite...MEW!!!
Muhahahahahhahaha        	 .....yea so any everyone when the time comes go out and buy this great game!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Nintendo DS._


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 15, 2009)

I will destroy you with my Exploud >

I can't wait as well.


----------



## Thaier (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't get me started Niko! ; )


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 15, 2009)

best pokemon ever team chimchar articuno dilaga celebi misdreavious and goldden


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd probably use my level hundred bulbasaur along with giratina, palkia, dialga, and two other random ones. All level 100.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't wait for the game. 

Shaymin is made of fail though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the game.
> 
> Shaymin is made of epic fail though.


Fixed. For such a legendary pokemon, he doesn't have very strong attacks.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It. Shaymin has no gender.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your kidding me?

Have you seen what Seed Flare can do?


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

you ruined your team 

mew = Uber = can't use in actual games

http://www.smogon.com <----can you say best Pokemon site ever?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 15, 2009)

That team spells "Fail", in my delightfully humble opinion.

Legends = badddd.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> That team spells "Fail", in /me's humble opinion.
> 
> Legends = badddd.


exactly 


although the only Uber/legendary is Mew :S


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it look like Shaymin can smoke smoke?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> That team spells "Fail", in my delightfully humble opinion.
> 
> Legends = badddd.


Legends = epic win (Example: Kyogre <3)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes. Sometimes having a complete team full of Legends is just overkill.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


legends = can't use in competitive battles/unfair stats


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i punch you? 

s-shaymin is all about flinching = own you

http://www.smogon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45649

oh and did i mention seed flare owns you too? "STAB Seed Flare now also has an 80% chance of dropping the foe's SpD two stages, with Psychic having 20% chance."


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use normals too. I have 3 teams and there's only 4 legends I use.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I punch ya back?   

I don't give a dang what Failmin can do.  Mainly because it can't do anything.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you kidding me? it can't DO ANYTHING?!?!

it can lower your opponents Pokemon's defense, then flinch them to death, amazing movepool its best attacks are STAB. Ubermin can take down any pokemon so you should care


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. I could probably take it down faster with my Typhlosion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies. Kyogre can 1 hit KO with sheer cold.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt that highly, can you even kill s-shaymin if you keep flinching? or if it keeps healing with roost? and even so the person your battling would switch it with a different pokemon and own your typhlosion (btw blaziken is better)


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sheer cold's accuracy is horrible and its pp is only 5 so good luck with that

(besides theres a pokemon with 3 1hko moves)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PP up is a amazing item.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I could switch out my Typhlosion before they own him. Secondly, Sky Shaymin is probably only good for spamming Roost and Flinch attacks.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot 3 more tries <_< 

you can't even use kyogre is a competitive game because it's a high tier/uber/legendary


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what makes you think you can use Shaymin? Just because it's UU now, doesn't mean squat in official tournaments or when it comes to America.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I start new files on sapphires then transfer the Pp ups through a pokemon and repeat for all the PP I want. And if I can't use my Kyogre in a match then i'm not fighting.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there talking about making s-shaymin ou and they've already tested s-shaymin with the jap version


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blissy is only good for softboil to heal its self... blissy is a wall and thats what its suppose to do 

besides s-shaymin will also use hp fire and seed flare to lower defense


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tournaments are kinda stupid anyways.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck finding someone to battle other than your friends (or noobs)

most people go by the same rules


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are alot of people that would face me, I don't even know why alot of people hate legends, i've seen non legends pwn legends easily.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they face you, there noobs :\

yeah sometimes legends can get killed by ou but some legends are in ou like suicune entei zapdos and some others the reason they have rules like that is because there too good and can often sweep another team 

and some pokemon that arn't legends can't be used like legends like garchomp and wobbuffet  because they're to good


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask silverstorms how quickly he beat my 3 legendaries with a gengar and metagross, it's not the pokemon you use it's your skills.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what the rules are they for, skills

here are all of the rules, and the reason he pwned your pokemon is because he probable knew the weaknesses of them
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
"These first six clauses are standard rules that, unless stated, will and shall be used in all battles that you will come across:

Evasion clause -You and your opponent can not use evasion increasing moves like double team and minimize. This clause does not include Accuracy reducing moves, as this is considered Pseudo Phazer.

Legit/legal clause - None of the pokemon can have illegal movesets, 999 in all stats, 255 EVs in all stats, 31 IVs in all stats, or have been caught in places that they normally wouldn't have been caught at. An example of an illegal moveset would be would be a Magnezone with Flamethrower or Salamance with Ice Beam.

OHKO clause - You and your opponent can not use moves that causes instant one-hit knockouts. Some examples would be sheer cold, fissure, and guillotine.

Sleep clause - Only one pokemon can be to sleep (on your side of the field) at a time. The only time your opponent can use another sleep move is when your pokemon either wakes up or faints, then your opponent can use a sleep move again. The move Rest does not count toward sleep clause, so if your opponent were to put a Pokemon asleep because of Rest, you can still use a sleep inducing move on your opponent. If you put to sleep a Pokemon that has the ability Natural Cure and your opponent switches out this Pokemon, you can put to sleep pokemon without breaking this clause.

Species clause - You and your opponent can not use more then one of the same pokemon. This means that you or your opponent can not use two Infernapes or Garchomps or two of the same pokemon in general.

Uber clause - You and your opponent can not use ubers in a battle. Refer to the link at the bottom of this post for the tier list.

Those are all of the standard rules.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

Now for rules that usually aren't used in standard battles but you might be asked to folow them:

Focus Sash/Choice Item Clause - You and your opponent can not use more than one focus sash and choice items (choice scarf, choice specs, choice band) in a battle.

Freeze Clause - You and your opponent can not use moves that can freeze you after a Pokemon has already been frozen. You will have to wait for the frozen Pokemon to faint or thaw out before you can use another move that can possibly cause a freeze. Even though that it is a rare occurance to freeze your opponent's Pokemon, not many people feel like losing due to a freeze. A few moves that cause freeze would be Ice Punch, Ice Beam, Blizzard, and Powder Snow.

Item Clause - You and your opponent can not use Pokemon that hold the same items on their team. Leftovers is usually excluded from Item Clause, but it is up to the person who uses the Clause. Items that have the same effect, like Leftovers and Black Sludge (on poison types only), do not count as the same Item.

Luck items Clause - You and your oppnent can not use Items that rely on luck to be activated. Some examples are focus band, bright powder, and quick claw.

Perfect IV Clause - You and your opponent can not use Pokemon that have perfect IVs in all stats, since it is so rare to get Pokemon with 31 IVs in all stats. Many would consider it hacking if you have a Pokemon with 31 IVs in all stats.

Self-KO clause - You and your opponent can not use moves that KO yourself when it is your last Pokemon vs your opponent's last Pokemon. This is to avoid draws in battle. Some examples are Self-Destruct and Explosion. Destiny Bond does fall under this clause if it works.

Skarmbliss/SkarmCressBliss Clause - You and your opponent can not use skarmory and blissey (and Cresselia, if you are using SkarmCressBliss Clause) on the same team. You can only have one of them on your team.

UBERS/OU/BL/UU/NU Battle - You can request what kind of tier you want to play in. If you just want OUs in the battle, then post somewhere in your post or your title that you want an OU battle. If you want a BL battle, then post in your post or in your title that you want a BL battle. You do the same thing for the lower tiers as well. If you want to combine a few tiers together like BL/UU/NU, then post in your post or in you title that you want a BL and lower battle. A link to the tier list can be found at the bottom of this post." </div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Those rules are a bit stupid imo...


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Those rules are a bit stupid imo...


....

what? you want to get owned by a hacker? or be destroyed because all of your pokemon are a sleep? there not combos or techniques they're just cheap


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what you're doing isn't?

Just shut up already. People fight how they want to, not by some set rules someone made up. If they want to use the rules, okay good for them. I don't even see why you're continuing to go on about this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hacking part is fine but legends and attacks like those are part of the game.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

@tom- never i'm standing up for ubermin > 

@both: yeah sure you can play however you want but expect using legendaries the whole time and don't use 450 of the pokemon sense they're useless now


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> @tom- never i'm standing up for ubermin >
> 
> @both: yeah sure you can play however you want but expect using legendaries the whole time and don't use 450 of the pokemon sense they're useless now


I only use Kyogre, Rayquaza, and Darkrai and use just Giratina for my all ghost team.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> @tom- never i'm standing up for ubermin >
> 
> @both: yeah sure you can play however you want but expect using legendaries the whole time and don't use 450 of the pokemon sense they're useless now


Failmin.

And I use other Pokemon. You spelled since wrong too.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

@mega: well thats good atleast its not all ubers

@tom Ubermin. and Firefox says i didn't  might be some other word though but idrc

btw to both, any of you know what Natures, EVs, and Ivs do?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Shaymin's not good.
And that's not a great team, really. But whatever.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shaymin's not good.
> And that's not a great team, really. But whatever.


s-shaymin is, basicly a advanced Kiss


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not.
It's still crap with a crap typeset.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u
http://www.smogon.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45649


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius comeback.

And yeah, I know what they are. I don't take competitive battling too serious.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smogon proves nothing.

But I'm a defensive player anyway, so glass cannons mean nothing to me.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

@tom: i do but that's me i believe in those rules

@dragonflamez: smogon is everything competitive >:O


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> @tom: i do but that's me i believe in those rules
> 
> @dragonflamez: smogon is everything competitive >:O


No, Smogon is everything mainstream.

Following them gets you nowhere.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see you fight one of them with your own movesets >

after I'd laugh (either way)  :veryhappy:


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I obviously know how to counter anything Smogon has, they throw it right up there.


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


video plz


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or how bout DF just whoops your arse in a battle?


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i haz no team, its based on Ubermin which is platinum only


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought as much.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i <3 shaymin that much ^_^

i had a team in d/p but speed deoxys (not going to bother looking up the correct spelling) got changed from OU to Ubers so i traded/gave my team away


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Complete and total stupidity.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it got boring lawl


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't trade away a whole team because one of them suddenly went Uber. |:


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but speed form was fun 

and i didn't care lol then i heard about platinum/sky form


----------



## youkieran (Feb 16, 2009)

if you are good u shold see me if you have dimeond pm me and that if you like to baltte


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> if you are good u shold see me if you have dimeond pm me and that if you like to baltte


do you know what a IV is?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> youkieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Just accept the challenge and stop questioning people about Effort Values and other nonsense.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i want to see if he knows and laugh at him 

nonsense? it can change the amount of damage you can do to another poke...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Competitive Battlers. They're all the freaking same.


----------



## MygL (Feb 16, 2009)

DARN i do need to buy this game


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll never be a competitive battler, doesn't matter to me if I win or lose, I just love the fight.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

See, no, why would make a *censored.3.0*ing video of my team?
Because I love giving away my strategies?


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

@dragonflamez: Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuses? How the hell are they excuses?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a competitive battler and don''t look ANYTHING like that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's call it useless.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're no strategies in pokemon and because if your battling someone the other person can just copy them right there so its an excuse


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think legendaries should have genders.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they did then it would be able to breed them.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get why Heatran does  >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 16, 2009)

My team:

_ALL GENGARS AND FURRIES._


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heatran has a gender. You can't breed it.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kill you, its attacks arn't meant to 1HKO, there meant to weaken other pokemon (seed flare, 40% of lowering defense) then you flinch them to death (can't remember the name of attack) but with its ability its helps the likely hood of the effects 

that's the closest thing to a strategy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post made no sense.




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called a Rage Face.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Pokemon story there's only supposed to be one, therefore it would have a set gender, last I checked, two males can't mate.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> last I checked, two males can't mate.


two females can't either but oddly enough, ditto will do anything.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh,  I was just thinking if there was a male Kyogre and female Kyogre then they would be breedable.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto can breed with Bronzong but Bronzong can't breed with other Bronzong.

How does that even work?!?!?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 16, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto is just that epic.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh,  I was just thinking if there was a male Kyogre and female Kyogre then they would be breedable.


Kyogre would be female because only girls can wear it's outfit in battle revolution. >:O (FAIL)


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

@tom: if you battle anyone, they see your "strategy" so they can just copy Dragonflamez's strategy while their fighting so one way or another. people can copy it so he might has well make a vid <_<


Better?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> @tom: if you battle anyone, they see your "strategy" so they can just copy Dragonflamez's strategy while their fighting so one way or another. people can copy it so he might has well make a vid <_<
> 
> 
> Better?


No, because why the hell would they copy it in the first place?


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know but thats why dragonflamez won't make a video of him and a random player from smogon fighting



> See, no, why would make a *censored.3.0*ing video of my team?
> Because I love giving away my strategies?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your perceived reason. I think it's because filming Pokemon battles is useless.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually, I don't video my battles because I don't feel I need to brag to everyone about how gud mah Pogeymanz is.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder why platinum has a battle recorder then <_<


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't video my battles because I don't feel I need to brag to everyone about how gud mah Pogeymanz is.


hmm then how will we prove how good your skillz are


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus, I hope you know your arguments are completely illogical.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because someone whined enough.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have to, I know and that's enough.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus, I hope you know your arguments are completely illogical.


i know   

I'm just bored


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go battle competitively with your Smogon buddies.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest a hobby.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i don't D:


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I don't care about you, remember?


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do  :gyroiddance: 

i already haz a hobby its arguing/flaming/bugging you


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest a hobby that's not out of your mental range.
I suggest counting.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's no fun


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 16, 2009)

I was unsatisfied by the starter Pok


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> I was unsatisfied by the starter Pok


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I was unsatisfied by the starter Pok


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

